# إنّــي اسلم نفسي لك يا ابت.



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

*إنّــي اسلم نفسي لك يا ابت.*​ 




​ أبتـــي  إنّــــي أُسَلّــــمُ لـــكَ ذاتــــي ​  فــــافعَــل بـــي مـــا تَشــــاء​ ومَهمـــا  فعَلـــتَ بــــي،​  فــــأنـــا شـــاكِــــرٌ لَـــــكَ.​ إنّـــي  مسـتَعِـــدٌّ لِكـــُــلِّ شــــيء،​  وأرتَــضــي بكـــلِّ شـــيء،​ ليـــسّ  لـــي رغبَـــةٌ أخـــرى يـــا إلهـــــي.​ ســـوى أن  تَكمُــــلَ إرادَتُــــكَ فــــيَّ،​ وفـــي  جميـــعِ خـــلائِقِـــــكَ.​ 












​ إنّــــي  أستـــودِع روحـــي بيـــنَ يـــديــــك​  وأهبَــــهــــا لــــكَ يــــا إلهــــي،​ بكــــلِّ  مـــا فـــي قلبـــي مـــنَ الحـــبِّ،​ لأنّـــــي  أحبُّـــــكَ،​ 



​ ولأنَّ  الحــــبَّ يتطلّــــبُ منــّــي أن أهَـــبَ نفــســـي،​ أن  أودِعَهـــــا بيـــنَ يـــديـــك،​ مــن دونِ  مـــا قيــــاس وبثقـــةٍ لا حـــدَّ لهـــا،​  لأنََّـــكَ أبــــــي.​ 






​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*ما اجمل حياة التسليم للرب
ميرسى كتير كليمو على الكلام الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا
كل الشكر لمرورك

سلام المسيح


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب

ميرسى كليمووو صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أغسطس 2009)

> *إنّــي اسلم نفسي لك يا ابت.*


امين
صلاة طيبة 

شكرا الك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

*اللة جميلة جدا حياة التسليم 

ربنا يعطينا ان نتعلمها 

الرب يباركك كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah

الرب يسوع يعطيك نعمة الصلاة 

ومشكورة على المرور


----------



## bigbon555 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*Wow!*

I am usually wearing a lace front wig: http://www.royalmewigs.com/lace_front_wigs.html girl, but some of these french lace wigs are really pretty. Thank you for sharing ladies, I might just go out and get me a cute little synthetic lace wigs. Do they tangle too bad at all?


----------



## zezza (12 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جدا يا كليمو 
ما فيش احسن من كلمة لتكن مشيئتك و دبر حياتنا التدبير الحسن بجد بتريح اوى 
شكرا كتييييييير على الموضوع و المناجاة الجميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

rgaa luswa

الرب يسوع يعطيك نعمة الصلاة

ومشكورة على المرور


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: Wow!*



bigbon555 قال:


> i am usually wearing a lace front wig: http://www.royalmewigs.com/lace_front_wigs.html girl, but some of these french lace wigs are really pretty. Thank you for sharing ladies, i might just go out and get me a cute little synthetic lace wigs. Do they tangle too bad at all?



تستحق الطرط يابني

شكرا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

إنّــــي  أستـــودِع روحـــي بيـــنَ يـــديــــك​  وأهبَــــهــــا لــــكَ يــــا إلهــــي،​ بكــــلِّ  مـــا فـــي قلبـــي مـــنَ الحـــبِّ،​ لأنّـــــي  أحبُّـــــكَ،

صلاه جميله
ميرسى كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 أغسطس 2009)

*عاوزة اصلى معاك يا كليمو 

يارب مخنوقه قوى 
كل مااقرب منك
ابليس بيضايقنى يارب
بيضيق عليا كل طرقى وبتعب 
يارب مبقتش عارفه افكر ولا اختار
مبقتش عارفه اروح فين ولا اجى منين
يارب بقيت اخاف من بكرة او كمان
اللحظه الا جايه
من فضلك يارب من فضلك 
اتوسل اليك يا حبيبى متسيبنيش محتاجالك
بسلملك كل حاجه مشعاوزة اعول الهم يارب
هرميهم عليك واسلملك مشئتى انت
تعرفلى الصالح انت تدبرلى بكرة
انت هتحمينى
اتنا واثقه فيك يارب
واثقه فيك
امين​*


----------

